#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 宣傳保護自然的公益海報（微血）

## 阿翔

在百度中找到的一篇極好之文，真的不得不放上來分享予大家。
http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1023489411












Nicolas Hulot自然與人類基金會的廣告。我們的命運聯係在一起。




wwf 公益廣告-悲慘的豹子們，活生生的。但是一出生就被上了標碼，注定要成爲皮草。


公益廣告-爲反對動物實驗


左邊寫著1984，右邊寫著2007。就像是豹子1984—2007年數量的減少。


世界自然基金會(WWF)的公益廣告。保護樹木，拯救野生動物，形象地用樹描繪出豹子、老虎、蛇身上的條紋。




悲慘版的進化論




綠色被城市瓦解




唯一的遮蔽


流浪漢


狗與死神




用台燈的光很好的預示全球變暖的現象


地球患上了肺癌


人手？草叢？


地球被冰全覆蓋\r


不要讓人類賴以生存的河流像垃圾桶裏的汙水一樣，保護水資源



很幽默的畫，人類不斷破壞森林資源，最後讓自己也無家可歸，泰山以爲森林沒有盡頭，卻不料有一天沒有了能接著跳躍的樹木。


海嘯能幹掉比9/11多百倍的人,地球很強大,請尊重她,保護它。


爲了我們生活的地球，請保護野生動物資源，環境汙染和氣候災難比戰爭更可怕。




野生動植物資源，是我們寶貴的財富，因此應示以尊敬。



某些傳統，絕不值得永世留存！請日本停止濫殺鯨魚！




司機同志，不只有人類是會過馬路的




汽車=全球變暖，是它毀了動物




這是長頸鹿，那其他動物呢？


最後分享這個「這是我們未來的世界？---Josh Keyes的超現實主義插畫」
Josh Keyes出生於美國，在1992年獲得了the School of the Art Institute of Chicago芝加哥美術學院美術學士並於1998年在耶魯大學取得了美術碩士。目前在Portland Oregon（美國的波特蘭）生活和工作。 
Josh Keyes超現實主義的作品和描繪民間的故事，表達了對未來世界的憂患，提醒人類保護動物。
Josh Keyes作品的構思都來源於日常生活 看了很多他的草稿 不管是照片還是速寫 都是隨時隨地記錄下來 把意識通過紙筆用自己獨特的超現實主義的手法呈現出來 給人印象深刻

----------


## 虎源太

暴虎蛇條紋那3張是實景嗎??
如果是的話拍出來還真的要天時地利人和耶
怎麼拍出來的簡直不敢想像
(尤其蛇那張最難吧  要怎麼找樹剛好是一條一條排成格狀的)

----------


## 斯冰菊

對於沒有什麼藝術的天份的本狼來說，這些海報真的是曠世鉅作啊！！！

那張魚翅餐廳的血色紅地毯本狼覺得相當有創意，魚翅餐飲的生意興隆是造就在多少頭鯊魚朋友的鮮血之上啊！！！每年的犧牲軟骨烈士竟然有一億頭，鯊魚真的活不下去了！！！[史蒂芬史匹柏62年(1973)的電影「大白鯊」讓很多人類認為宰殺鯊魚是合理的，其實，鯊魚會攻擊人類是因為他們將人類的影子與體型誤認為海豹。]

馬戲團也是很強烈的對照，一邊是威武、不可侵犯、享有自由的野生動物，另一邊是被馬戲團無恥人類虐待的可憐動物同胞；奉勸各位還想去看馬戲團的人類啊！！！要看的話請看「太陽馬戲團」或「極限震撼」這種全部由人類演出的類型，千萬不要再成為繼續製造「大象的眼淚」之幫兇！！！

皮草不論尺寸、花樣、觸感，皆是獸族同胞喪命後強脫之皮；試想，倘若有人類穿人皮上街，你做何感想？愛美的女性人類啊！！！人造材料的服飾歡迎各位選購，何必要成為庫伊拉‧迪維爾(101忠狗系列)或海佳‧凡古根(校園嬌娃系列)呢？

動物實驗也別做了！！！人類可以用更先進的方式來測試，不需要拿無辜之動物開刀啊！！！

進化論也讓本狼深感震撼！！！大象最後的歸宿是博物館裡的象牙雕塑、烏龜生命的終點是一碗羹湯、老虎歲月的末尾是皮草！！！那麼，倘若是人類呢？該不會是器官家俱吧？(之前本狼看新聞，說在去年的台北國際藝術節時，有件作品叫「可視的體溫──沙發一號」；這件藝術品是為了諷刺人類因為貪圖舒適而將動物皮製成沙發，中國藝術家曹暉「以其人之道還治其人之身」來割破似人皮的沙發，外露出人體內臟。礙於圖片實在太過嚇狼，本狼僅提供連結。)
器官沙發！！！

http://tw.news.yahoo.com/%E6%B2%99%E...114626061.html



流浪的小海豹何辜？尚未體驗璀璨的生命旅程，就被漁夫強行送上西天，此類漁民該當何罪？

本狼閱覽完畢後，不禁納悶：「人類還有機會獲得已故動物們的原諒嗎？或者，那只是一廂情願的狂想？」

----------


## 深淵惡狼

自私自利的後果=世界毀滅

照這樣的速度資源有一天會用完的!
節制一點吧!別把資源用在<奢侈>和<不必要>的事上!
例如:<戰爭>.<高檔毛皮大衣>

別亂倒廢水垃圾!
也許一時查覺不到.但久而久之.你倒掉的廢水和垃圾.也許會再回到你身邊!

請確實做好垃圾減量及資源回收!別製造多餘的垃圾(如:過度包裝)!
可再利用資源一定要回收!別亂丟!

救救<自己>吧!別在殘害自己的家園了! 
要救地球並不難!只要有<心>.一定做得到!

----------


## 斯冰菊

> 請勿濫用Hide語法，注意排版
> 且請勿連續發表兩篇回文（兩篇分別爲同日7:28與7:47）
> 
> By 【動物風情】版主 wingwolf


本狼在去年蒞臨建中校慶時，購買一本《建中100年度文選》(附註1)，發現有一篇很有深度的環保文章，只可惜之後不慎遺失於家中某處；昨天終於找到了，現在就發表在此分享給眾獸！！！

此文《吶喊》是由建中第64屆三年十八班(創作時為二年十八班，今年6月1日行將畢業。)的蔡德儒學弟所創作。

初啼，是對母親和這片大地的敬意，呱呱(ㄨ ㄨ)墜地的嬰兒凝結出虔誠，獻上第一滴淚珠的純淨。

蘊藏天地洪荒記憶的眼淚。

細耳聆聽原始的吶喊，自渾沌之初的發聲，開天闢地之時的巨響依舊震耳欲聾。人類對於自然的崇敬藉著淚滴從傳說落到了現在，交織成萬年淚絲，傳承那份敬意。

終於，人類剪斷了這條臍帶。

接著大地悲鳴。

現代人的耳朵(ㄉㄨㄛ˙)卻難以捕捉……

萬物共同的母親啜泣之時，人類選擇忽略；待她嚎啕，人類驚慌失措，彼此的謾(ㄇㄢˊ)罵漫天飛揚不絕於耳。

大地的哀號隨時鼓動我們的耳膜，卻又同時被政治影視的咆哮(ㄆㄠˊ ㄒㄧㄠ)取代。真實的影像透過螢光幕的呈現顯得太不真實，對於媒體來說更只代表幾天的炒作價值。海平面上升幾公尺，何種生物瀕(ㄅㄧㄣ)臨絕種，諸如此類的再多跡象不過換算成收視率的幾點幾個百分比。很快的，民眾又會被藍色綠色的刀光劍影或是明星的八卦緋(ㄈㄟ)聞吸引，片刻的關懷地球很快淪為過往雲煙。

莫雲世界如何劇變，單單台灣，即將被黑色蔓延。

面臨工業巨獸的鯨吞，我們腳下的土地價值看似水漲船高，實則越發貧瘠(ㄐㄧˊ)。

環保的發聲離我太過遙遠，迫害的土地與我太過相近。對於高中生而言，書籍的重量遠大於土地的負荷(ㄏㄜˋ)。逃不出成績單上的數字框架教放的二氧化碳數遠不及成績單上的一分上升下降的重量。2001年「綠牡蠣事件」高中生無人不曉，課文藉此案例教(ㄐㄧㄠˋ)導我們不可繼續傷害土地；然而1998年台塑集團在柬埔寨(ㄐㄧㄢˇ ㄅㄨˇ ㄓㄞˋ)傾倒(ㄉㄠˋ)三千噸汞汙泥的事件似乎隨著時間逐漸被人們淡忘，事件發生之時我們仍舊處於懵(ㄇㄥˊ)懂，加咫尺天涯文字，它沒有寫入大多數高中生的記憶。

我與環保，可能只是舉手之勞。然而，環保與我卻是咫尺天涯(ㄓˇ ㄔˇ ㄊㄧㄢ ㄧㄚˊ)。

不用免洗筷、回收寶特瓶、購買綠色標章的物品……舉手之勞的積沙成塔所形成的宏觀覷小覷(ㄑㄩˋ)……假若不提及企業與政府的摧殘。小蝦米對抗大鯨魚，這看似浮誇的比喻於現今社會琳瑯滿目。農民竭盡所能吶喊，試圖爭取賴以維生的土地。經由媒體傳達出的不過冰山一角，每當茶餘飯後看著新聞播(ㄅㄛˋ)報的這冰山一角，吞吐入肚的飯菜開始在胃中燃燒，延燒到了鼻頭，微酸得嗆鼻。

從《獎勵投資條例》演變至《促進產業升級條例》乃至現今的《產業創新條例》，台灣的土地一頃頃(ㄑㄧㄥˇ ㄑㄧㄥˇ)被「圈」走，國家徵收人民的私產半賣半送給予財閥。媒體與在野大肆炒作經濟成長率的下滑及失業率的上升，民眾大肆謾罵政府的積弱不(ㄅㄨˋ)振。在「比較利益」的原則之下，政府選擇不過被抗爭個幾天的土地收購案，抗爭的民眾最後只能悻悻然。環境汙染又如何？待得被報導出來，決策者可能早已揮揮衣袖徒留下一道怵(ㄔㄨˋ)目驚心的傷痕，而類此事件只佔據新聞三、四天的版面。

環境保護提倡者的疾呼不過是暴風雨裡的烏鴉啼叫，不容易被社會聽到，傳達出來又刺耳。高爾《不願面對的真相》已然開誠佈公，卻又受到多少人重視？人類的演化太過超前，我們的大腦學會過濾接收到的資訊。而關於自然界的警訊，很不巧的正是被過濾的部分(ㄈㄣˋ)。我們的演化究竟是通往進化完全，還是在構築巴別塔(附註2)爾爾？

當然，這不代表過去所有的努力都徒勞無功，民間的力量有其逐漸轉強的趨勢，雖然匍匐(ㄆㄨˊ ㄈㄨˊ)，我們仍在拾(ㄕㄜˋ)階而上。《環境影響評估法》和《動物保護法》的訂定都是台灣環保意識擡頭的見證，縱使步履蹣跚，我們屢仆(ㄆㄨ)屢起。

環保團體試圖透過報章雜誌以及新聞媒體大聲控訴、大聲呼喊，雖有其效用，沒有直接關聯的一般民眾卻終究有其隔閡。我們能夠做的是什麼(ㄇㄛ˙)？我能夠做的是什麼？ 

環保團體懂得(ㄉㄜ˙)製作網站放上資料，卻鮮少懂得利用網路真正潛藏的力量。單單放上某團體的簡介或某起事件的原委並不容易引起網路使用者的注目，更可能的情況是，內容成為右鍵的複製貼上後送交教師的手中。與事件沒有直接相關，對於任何人而言都難以產生共鳴。

網路最大的功用在於「提供使用者與使用者之間的連結」，由一個「點」而迅速拓展成一個「面」。例如：透過網路社群發起環保活動號召(ㄓㄠˋ)其他用戶，一旦點選「參加」，用戶和活動之間即產生了連結，這份連結又會透過用戶與其他用戶的彼此相識而向外延伸，很快可以得到迴響；即使迴響不夠熱烈，環保意識也已透過連結蔓延。一次次的號召之下，活動會日益盛大，參與(ㄩˋ)者日益增多。當道的部落格提供(ㄍㄨㄥ)用戶發表文章的平台，可以發表有關環保的文章，讀者看到後心有戚戚可能又於自己的部落格上發表或是分享，如此層層傳遞，環保意識也能迅速深植。

時代的洪流踏著邁向破滅的圓舞曲，大地的血淚逐漸乾涸，人類步於枯竭的荊棘之道，是否等到最後一滴純淨的水滴落，人類才會覺醒？看著破碎的大地，傷感卻日益麻痺，淌於血泊(ㄅㄛˊ)之中的母親傷痕累累(ㄌㄟˇ ㄌㄟˇ)，她試圖呼喊，卻只是微微的哀鳴。

唯有喚醒大眾的意識，那聲呼喊才足以響徹雲霄。

附註1：此文選集為建中紅樓文學獎第廿一屆通過決選之作品全集。紅樓文學獎為建中文學之顛峰，自80年舉辦首屆以來，今年已是第廿二屆。本狼曾經於第十七屆時投稿新詩，可惜最後未能獲選。

附註2：《巴別塔》為一《聖經》神話故事。此故事之大意是說：於遠古之時，人類皆說同一種語言，可互相溝通而無礙。某日，有一人突然提議：「我們為何不建造一座通往天堂之塔？」眾人聞後面面相覷，幾經思慮後同意此人之建議，並即刻動工。經數月之光景，此塔已經非常接近天堂，眼看就要建成溝通天堂與凡界的「直橋」了。

此時，耶和華老神家有了祂個「神」認為的看法(也有可能是偏見)：「這些人類真是夠了！竟敢建造通往天堂之塔，存心藐視俺這個『造物主』！俺一定要收拾他們！」於是，耶和華當即使用天雷朝此塔一劈，頓時霹靂之響震天撼地，此塔瞬間倒塌、人員死傷無數！至此，耶和華又煩惱未來此一事件重演之可能性；遂施法力讓人類講迥異之語言，無法再通力合作，祂老神家才回天堂高枕無憂。

現代距離此真假難辨之神話故事已有數千載，綜觀今日摩天大樓比比皆是，遠非耶和華所能想像；法國有艾菲爾鐵塔、美國有帝國大廈、台灣有台北101、阿拉伯聯合大公國有哈里發塔。其建造者語言雖異，其心有志一同，故能成此大業。倘若耶和華老「神」家見證今日此情此景，其應笑哉？怒哉？哀哉？

----------


## 斯冰菊

以往原住民打獵的印象深值漢人心中，然而，近幾年他們為了動保，忍痛放棄了以往文化傳承的維生技術傳承！！！詳閱此文，方覺漢人之歧視與偏見未止；則台灣動保欲再進一步推動，恐怕甚難矣！！！倘若沒有先拿那些同意進口皮草與名牌包的百貨公司開刀與抵制，漢人哪有那個立場可以譴責原住民狩獵呢？況且，在漢人未到之前，原住民狩獵是為了求生存；不是像漢人想嚐鮮，就像滿漢全席中的珍饈一樣，是誰創造出這個「市場需求」的？不就是漢人嗎？

本月6日動保、環保團體以「變調的狩獵，淪陷的山林」為題，公布驚人的台灣狩獵現況圖，質疑原住民乃野生動物殺手，本人實在無法苟同。

以我多年經常走訪部落的粗淺認識，現在一個部落要能找出一兩位經驗豐富的老獵人，已屬難得，原住民男性多半無法傳承狩獵的技巧，加上飲食習慣改變，對山產的需求大量降低，打獵便無必要。我不只一次聽原住民朋友說，很擔心孩子們不敢吃醃生肉，卻喜歡沙西米；拒絕帶點腥羶味的野味，卻愛麥當勞炸雞，在這種情況下，遑論打獵？ 
影響所及，10餘年前山上普遍可見的山產餐廳，現在只能在南部一些溫泉風景區找得到，其他地區非常少見。動保團體卻質疑原住民將獵物販售到山產店牟利，實是對現況掌握的大不足；要求政府指派「狩獵觀察稽核員」，則無異把原住民當賊看。 
上月，筆者跟隨花蓮山林守護隊的巡山員上山，一路上台灣獼猴、松鼠、竹雞蹦蹦跳跳。巡山員說，因為政府嚴懲偷獵行為，這幾年野生動物明顯增加，其中最讓人頭痛的是獼猴、水鹿，因為獼猴會吃掉農人種植的水果，水鹿則愛啃樹皮，經常啃光山上復育的幼苗。 
這些並非特例，三義鯉魚潭水庫附近，現在到處可見飛鼠，新竹峨嵋淺山有人看到野豬蹤跡，我去台東訪友時，也聽友人說有環頸雉及野兔出沒，牠們最愛剛下土的幼苗，有時候一個晚上就把一畝田吃光。 
針對這些觀察，筆者詢問農委會野生動物保育科科長林國彰，他說農委會長期委託學者進行區域性的山林野生動物調查，近年來草食動物確有增加現象，水鹿就是明顯一例，具有指標性的黑熊亦然，與人類居住範圍較接近的石虎、水獺則明顯減少。 
由此看來，活動於原住民傳統領域中的野生動物保育有成，而與漢人生活領域相近的野生動物則瀕臨滅絕，所以，是不是應該要先檢討漢人對野生動物及棲地所造成的破壞呢？ 

犧牲傳統成就保育
另外，林務局從2009年至今年4月的統計，台灣只有5個縣市的原住民申請並核准303件狩獵案。我看了這個數字，打從心裡感恩原住民對野生動物所作的保護。因為傳統原住民是以部落為單位的社會，而非一般人認知的族，不管慶典、打獵都是部落各自進行。以目前328個部落1年只舉辦1次祭典計算，加上各級政府舉辦的觀光化聯合豐年祭，從2009年至今3年計，應該超過1千場，但只有303個慶典狩獵申請案，顯然連三分之一都不到。
可見原住民的狩獵文化確實已經「變調」，但絕不是動保團體所講的那個調，而是犧牲原住民傳統文化的傳承以及打獵的權益，來成就野生動物的保育。
在殖民者進入台灣之前，原住民從來不曾造成野生動物瀕臨滅絕的危機，倒是有愈來愈多學者指出，野生動物的消失與棲地的破壞與消失有關，而這一切，都指向殖民者的無限制開發，尤其是民國37年公布的《山地保留地管理辦法》到現今的《原住民保留地開發管理辦法》之間，歷經10餘次修法，逐步開放平地人向山地「侵門踏戶」，大肆濫墾，才是野生動物消失的主因。
最近有立委提案刪除《山坡地保育利用條例》第37條，原住民必須在山坡地耕作或擁有土地權滿5年始可買賣的規定，這將讓漢人加速透過所有權質押借貸的方式，取得原住民保留地。所以，動保團體要保護野生動物，應該先抗議這一條。 

作者為動保人士的紀錄片工作者 

本狼取材自6月15日的《蘋果日報》。

先自省完成之後，再來檢討別人；不要自己沒有改正缺失，知過不改者的譴責是會失去正當性的！！！

----------

